# My current mice- TM Mice



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

You can find photos at TM Mice on Facebook.

Does:
-PEW
-Black Self
-Agouti Pied
-Black Banded(Very Poor, could maybe be pied?)
-Chocolate Pied

Bucks:
-Agouti Varigated
-(not sure on color) pied
-(not sure on color) variegated

I'm currently working on type first, then black pied/banded, chocolate banded/pied/variegated

My first litters are due 9/15


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome! Would love to see pics


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

They can be found on my FB page TM Mice. I'm on mobile and have no way of uploading photos to this site..

Thank you! I'm very excited!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You can also insert linked in the img tag

I like to use https://postimages.org/ where I can resize to a decent size that is not too big for the boards (either 320 or 640 i find works) and then just click the img tag and put the link to the img it gives you inside that.

Of course will have to be able to copy/paste I suppose


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I use the photobucket app to upload pictures from my phone  Not everyone has facebook.


----------

